# RIP sakura



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, she passed today. im glad she, angel and i had our cuddles last night. Its so hard losing them :/


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news indeed


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

i think she was waiting for our thursday night cuddles with angel. i really do. We only do it with angel once a week.


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

You have my condolences.


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

thank you. its still hard :/ i keep going to look in her cage until i remember...


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

There is another beautiful rattie out there looking for your care. That is the best thing to do. It sure worked for me when my fuzzy passed over the bridge.


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

i have 5 babies already -smiles- i love them too i just had Sakura for so long..she was a bit over 3 and i had her since she was itty bitty. ill bond with the others. i love them all. i have a siamese named karina i think ill bond well with now that im now spending all my time on my sick ones...


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Rest in peace sweet Sakura


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

she was too. Even witht he tumors and everything she stayed the sweetest baby ever. curling up with me and my pittbull on bed...jeeze i miss her ;-;


----------

